# 135,000 Rs Gaming Rig with Gtx 1080 Suggestions



## MrinalRoy (Jul 9, 2016)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Witcher 3

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 135,000 Rs + 10k more if needed

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: windows 10 64 bit pro

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: FHD monitor with VA panel with 144 Hz

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: keyboard + mouse

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: This week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I will do it

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Kolkata, India

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Thinking about Asus strix gtx 1080 version to go with this build.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 9, 2016)

I am building a high end pc myself. here is what I have been thinking.

consider MSI GTX 1080 gamging x, its quieter than most.
Palit gamerock and jetstream are the quietest and gamerock the fastest though.

CPU cooler I recommend CM hyper evo or better yet noctua nh-d14.
don't use water cooling because more noise and eventually they all leak.


----------



## MrinalRoy (Jul 9, 2016)

I see. Thanks man. Can you provide the configuration?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2016)

144Hz VA panel looks like sh!t, go for IPS panel if you want good color. 

Source: I own a Benq XL2411


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 10, 2016)

Try this

INTEL PROCESSOR CORE i7 6700K - 26k
DEEPCOOL ASSASSIN II - 6k
ASUS/MSI Z170 Motherboard - 12k
Any DDR4 RAM 16gb - 5.5k
Samsung SSD 512 pro - 19k
PSU Seasonic evo 620w - 7k
Any brand GTX 1080 - 65k max
CPU Case pick your fav, its just looks - 7-15k

Total cost 1.5 lakhs! You can save money on CPU cooler, cheaper ssd, cheaper case.

Just go online website and see which case you like.
Computer Cabinets
CABINE


Add-ons
Speakers - 7k 
Headphone - 10k
Mic, stand, filter - 5k
Keyboard mouse - 10k
1440p IPS monitor - 32k for 25inch dell or 50k 27 inch dell
Total make it 2 lakhs, enjoy!!!


----------



## MrinalRoy (Jul 10, 2016)

As i said my budget is 1.3 lakhs....Dont have 2 lakhs

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> 144Hz VA panel looks like sh!t, go for IPS panel if you want good color.
> 
> Source: I own a Benq XL2411



You know any good ips 144Hz 1080p monitor?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 10, 2016)

MrinalRoy said:


> As i said my budget is 1.3 lakhs....Dont have 2 lakhs
> - - - Updated - - -
> You know any good ips 144Hz 1080p monitor?



144hz 1080p IPS monitors are non-existent 
are you fine with TN? Its colors vs response.


----------



## MrinalRoy (Jul 10, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> 144hz 1080p IPS monitors are non-existent
> are you fine with TN? Its colors vs response.


I rather go for VA then


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 10, 2016)

You already have a monitor or not? I thought you had a VA panel.

- - - Updated - - -



MrinalRoy said:


> I rather go for VA then



If you can drop overclocking plans you can buy cheaper CPU i5 and then invest in a good monitor.
While buying GTX 1080 for 60k.


----------



## nokia6600 (Jul 11, 2016)

You guys are so confused


----------



## MrinalRoy (Jul 12, 2016)

nobody is suggesting me within my budget range...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2016)

^ GTX 1080 would alone take 60k of your budget.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 12, 2016)

Can you fix your monitor first? After you decide your monitor, the rest of the build can be made!


----------



## nac (Jul 12, 2016)

i5 6600K - 18000
Asus Z170 K - 12250
Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2x 8GB - 5400 (you can go for 1 stick now)
CM Hyper 212x - 3000
Seasonic S12 II Bronze 620W - 6500
Cabinet - Buy the one you like, just make sure it's big enough to fit after market cooler and GTX 1080 ~ 5000
GTX 1080 ~ 60000
WD Blue 1TB - 3600
LG24GM77 - 21000 (I don't know if there is a VA 144hz available in India).
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB - 7500 (You can go for 120GB to cut cost)

*Total - 145250*


----------



## yasho2249 (Jul 12, 2016)

1. If its gaming you are totally fine with an i5. An overclockable one would be best 

2. A 1080 cost like 65k right now. Kinda difficult to fit it. 

3. Even if I manage a 1080 a gtx 1080 for a 1080p monitor is an overkill. You can max every setting at 1080p with a 1070 

4. A 1440p and 1080 is impossible 

5. If you are more into rpgs ips panels would be better. You need those 144 fps for cs go n all that stuff. In rpgs you would want a more immersive experience with better graphics 

6. Do you need the os in budget too? 

Tell your choices and I will get back with a config


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 13, 2016)

*Budget -122K*

Intel Core i7 6700K -23000,
Asus Z170-K -11500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz DDR4 -2500,
Cooler Master Hyper 212x -3000,
Seasonic M12II 620w -7000,
Antec GX500 -4500,
Zotac GTX 1070 8GB -38000,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3600,
LG 24GM77 24" LED IPS -21000,
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB -7500.

Total - 1,21,600.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 13, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget -122K*
> 
> LG 24GM77 24" LED IPS -21000,
> Total - 1,21,600.



Its a TN monitor not an IPS one.
An IPS  144Hz monitor at that price would be a gift from Santa

- - - Updated - - -



MrinalRoy said:


> nobody is suggesting me within my budget range...



Processor- i7 6700K (Rs. 26,550)
CPU cooler- Hyper 212X (Rs. 2,999)
Mobo- ASUS Z170 PRO Gaming (Rs. 15,482)
RAM- Corsair Value 8GIG (Rs. 2520)
Hdd- 1TB Seagate (Rs. 3560)
GPU- ZOTAC 1070 Amp extreme(Rs. 40,260)
PSU- RM650 (Rs. 7927)
Chassis-  Phantom 240 (Rs. 6000)
Final- 90661
Monitor- XL2430T (Rs. 29000)
Total- Rs.134298

This is the rig that I have been planning for myself.. A GTX 1080 for 1080p gaming is not just overkill but also a very poor budget optimised choice.
At 1080p GTX 1080 may give you avg fps in 110-130 range where as 1070 might give you 90-110 range.
I have been gaming on high fps for the past 3 years and can tell the difference bt 100 fps and 130fps.
And the difference isnt worth spending 20K.
The difference isn't even worth spending 5K let alone 20.

Go for a 1070 and get a Gsync enabled display.
That would be a worthwile purchase.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jul 13, 2016)

Any particular reason you want to a 144hz monitor? No amount of gpu will run new AAA games at 144fps. Sure if you are into dota 2 and cs then you will be able to do that with current gpu range. Also I saw Doom doing 200fps running on GTX 1080 founders edition OC through Vulkan Api


----------



## MrinalRoy (Jul 19, 2016)

144hz for smoother gameplay man...anyways after what you guys told me and some research on youtube I kinda stretched my budget to 1.5 Lakhs....and I am getting Asus gtx 1080 strix at Rs 58k from my local store here after some bargaining. As for monitor decided to go for an ips 60hz 1440p (hopefully overclockable)....found Crossover 2795 and BenQ GW Series GW2765HT and Acer K272HUL bmiidp. Please suggest if you know any other. Also pls suggest the rest of the build accordingly...thanks.

- - - Updated - - -



shekharSHASHANK said:


> Its a TN monitor not an IPS one.
> An IPS  144Hz monitor at that price would be a gift from Santa
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Asus Z170-K or Asus z170 pro gaming or Msi z170? which one to go for? whats the difference?

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget -122K*
> 
> Intel Core i7 6700K -23000,
> Asus Z170-K -11500,
> ...



Why not go for the kingston 250 gb ssd and save some bucks there?

- - - Updated - - -

Also guys the shopkeeper told me to go for Deepcool Kendomen case.....is it good? It come with 5 120mm preinstalled fans.

- - - Updated - - -



yasho2249 said:


> 1. If its gaming you are totally fine with an i5. An overclockable one would be best
> 
> 2. A 1080 cost like 65k right now. Kinda difficult to fit it.
> 
> ...



For the OS i think i will go with pirated windows 10


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 19, 2016)

^Its free right now. get it. Why to go for pirated version


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 19, 2016)

BenQ GW2765HT Review

It has display lag, not good for gaming. Buy the Dell U2715H, this costs 50k it seems, but contact direct dell sales with their e-mail, phone and ask for price.

also consider Dell U2515H

- - - Updated - - -

5 cheap case fans, extremely noisy, don't buy.
You need 1 exit fan, 1 in take fan, 1 cpu fan. this is good for decent over clocking. 
why do you want to overclock? don't at this budget, its not a good idea. yeah its getting expensive these days.


----------



## yasho2249 (Jul 19, 2016)

MrinalRoy said:


> Why not go for the kingston 250 gb ssd and save some bucks there?
> 
> 
> For the OS i think i will go with pirated windows 10



Best SSD 2016 - 154 Charts - UserBenchmar
Check read and write speeds here. I think the 850 evo is the best choice. 

As for the os, kinguin.com provides it for like 2k. Its legal but don't forget to add buyer's protection.


----------



## MrinalRoy (Jul 19, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> BenQ GW2765HT Review
> 
> It has display lag, not good for gaming. Buy the Dell U2715H, this costs 50k it seems, but contact direct dell sales with their e-mail, phone and ask for price.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the monitors and which check into them. Can you suggest some good case then which fits HYper 212 evo?

- - - Updated - - -



yasho2249 said:


> Best SSD 2016 - 154 Charts - UserBenchmar
> Check read and write speeds here. I think the 850 evo is the best choice.
> 
> As for the os, kinguin.com provides it for like 2k. Its legal but don't forget to add buyer's protection.



Kingston seems to have more read and write speed.

- - - Updated - - -



TheSloth said:


> ^Its free right now. get it. Why to go for pirated version



Where its free?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 19, 2016)

MrinalRoy said:


> case



Just see here, online. pick which ever you think looks cool.
Most cases will fit that cooler, unless its tiny.

India's First IT Online Shopping Store

Pick one, 2k to 10k, within your budget. I recommend you stop at 3-4k.


----------



## yasho2249 (Jul 19, 2016)

i5 6600k - 18200
CM Hyper 212X - 3000
Msi Z170 PC mate - 10300 (nothing sexy, just gets the job done) 
2x4gb ddr4 ram - 3400 
850evo - 4400 
WD blue 1tb - 3600
Gtx 1080 - 58000
RM 650 - 8000
Nzxt S340 - 6000 (or whatever you like)
Total - 114800

For the monitor U2715H looks like a good choice but I haven't done much of a research soo you better consider other options too. 

Though this one looks perfect for you. 1440p 144hz G-sync ips obviously at an hefty price tag. 
Buy ASUS 27" ROG SERIES 165 Hz 100 sRGB WQHD GAMING MONITOR PG279Q WITH NVIDIA G SYNC - Best Price in India, Kolkata - Lowest Price in Online on mdcomputers.i


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2016)

Get this monitor
LG 24MP88HM IPS Computer | LG Electronics I

Gaming monitors are gimmick so don't waste money instead get a better processor.

For computer case use this Cooler Master K380 / Window / USB 3.0: Amazon.in: Computers &amp; Accessorie

For processor use this Amazon.in: Buy Intel Core i7 6700 Socket LGA1151 3.40GHz Processor Online at Low Prices in India | Intel Reviews &amp; Rating


For motherboard Amazon.in: Buy ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming Z170 Gaming K6 LGA 1151 Intel Z170 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard Online at Low Prices in India | ASRock Reviews &amp; Rating

For RAM Amazon.in: Buy Corsair 8GB (1 x 8 GB) DDR4 Vengeance LPX 2400Mhz C16 Red Kit for X99 Chipset (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R) Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews &amp; Rating X 2

And for graphics card GTX 1070 is better value only difference between GTX 1080 and GTX 1070 is only 20 fps

For rest components either go with NAC or akshay suggestion.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 19, 2016)

Be aware this is long..

Get nothing less than a 120/144Hz display..
The cheapest one being 24Gm77 from LG.
Judging from the fact that you are getting a GTX1080, you will be spending most of your time gaming.
A 75Hz ips display is minuscule in comparison to 120Hz/144Hz for gaming.

You will feel the real difference when you have a 144Hz display habit and see a guy playing at 60-70Hz.

If you have a 1.5L budget, squeeze any of these three display into your system.
In order of preference.
XL2420G>XL2430T>24GM77.
The 2420g is an absolute beauty.
2430T has better colous than Gm77.
Gm77 is the most budget high RR display.

All these are TN panels.
One thing to get straight is IPS dont display better colours than TN. There is nothinh like better colour.(ISP have accurate colours)
What actually IPS wins is in contrast, and viewing angles.
TN's can be optimised to give equally vibrant coloured than IPS if not better.
Just a little ICC tinkering.(Most of which you can get online spoonfed)

I have a lot of experience with displays.
I have played with a lot of them.
Given the fact that I am a gamer(which i assume you are too) I would take a 120/144Hz anyday over IPS60Hz.
Coz your eyes get used to the colour but the smoothness is much more addictive feature.

Also many people would tell you no card would give you 144Hz locked blah blah blah.
But no.
Just drop down the Anisotropic filtering to 8X, one low MSAA(or equivalent) with FOV to 80%.
There you have your 144Hz caped with your 1080.(with exceptions to certain less optimised games like Crysis3).

Also if plan on playing competitively someday.
A 60Hz would bottleneck your progress.


If you are more multimedia than gaming get the IPS,no doubt.You will appreciate the better darker details of movies.
If such is the case why GTX 1080 in then first place?

Make your decision wisely.


PS- gaming monitors arent just spoofs.They are really something once you get them, and try going to something different. You won't be able to stand them, atleast for gaming.


----------



## MrinalRoy (Jul 19, 2016)

Minion said:


> Get this monitor
> LG 24MP88HM IPS Computer | LG Electronics I
> 
> Gaming monitors are gimmick so don't waste money instead get a better processor.
> ...



you know any 1440p ips monitor? and what the difference between this mobo and asus z170 pro gaming?

- - - Updated - - -



shekharSHASHANK said:


> Be aware this is long..
> 
> Get nothing less than a 120/144Hz display..
> The cheapest one being 24Gm77 from LG.
> ...



There is actually better color reproduction in ips than TN panel and colors do matter for me and i rather have a better resolution monitor with 1440p ips 60hz than 1080 tn 144hz.

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> BenQ GW2765HT Review
> 
> It has display lag, not good for gaming. Buy the Dell U2715H, this costs 50k it seems, but contact direct dell sales with their e-mail, phone and ask for price.
> 
> ...



BenQ GW2765HT = 4ms response time
Dell U2515H = 6ms response time


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 19, 2016)

MrinalRoy said:


> ]
> 
> There is actually better color reproduction in ips than TN panel and colors do matter for me and i rather have a better resolution monitor with 1440p ips 60hz than 1080 tn 144hz.



Fair enough..
Yes, IPS do have better color reproduction than TN, thats what color accuracy means.
Also if pixels and colours are your things.
Ditch the 1080, get a 1070.
It would help you save about 20K.
And 60+ locked fps with GTX 1070 at 1440p is easy.
A 1080 for 60Hz display would be just investment of diminishing returns..
Happy gaming


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 19, 2016)

response time is only half of the story.

60hz , 60 refresh per second
1/60 = 16.666 ms

so you need to change that pixel in under 16.666 ms, it doesn't matter if its 6ms or 8ms or 2ms, its all the same as long as its under 16.666
but if the monitor has huge delay lag, that exceeds 16.666, it will skip frames. 

the benq has horrible signal processing lag, because poor quality chips used inside. its bad for gaming. read that tftcentral review. they are not joking.

the dell is under 16.666, so its class 1 for gaming.

Only for 144hz monitors, you need display lag + response time under 7ms.
for 60hz the total sum should less than 16.666


----------



## MrinalRoy (Jul 19, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> response time is only half of the story.
> 
> 60hz , 60 refresh per second
> 1/60 = 16.666 ms
> ...


How about Benq BL2420PT?


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> All these are TN panels.
> One thing to get straight is IPS dont display better colours than TN. There is nothinh like better colour.(ISP have accurate colours)
> What actually IPS wins is in contrast, and viewing angles.
> TN's can be optimised to give equally vibrant coloured than IPS if not better.
> Just a little ICC tinkering.(Most of which you can get online spoonfed)



You are totally wrong about various type of panel.
Watch this video
LCD Monitor Panels Types - TN vs IPS vs VA as Fast As Possible - YouTub

I agree TN panel are fast but they produces worst for Picture Quality.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 19, 2016)

There is not much info on BL2420PT, so you have to risk it.

Go with Dell U251H, you can't wrong here. I am considering buying this or Dell U2715H.
If these two don't satisfy, I just end up waiting 1-2 more years, since good 1440p good displays are rare or expensive as of today.

The Acer/Asus 144hz IPS displays aren't that great, they have too many issues, you should win a lottery to get a good one. Am not going to buy a 66k lottery ticket.


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2016)

MrinalRoy said:


> How about Benq BL2420PT?



Yeah that's a good monitor.

- - - Updated - - -



MrinalRoy said:


> you know any 1440p ips monitor? and what the difference between this mobo and asus z170 pro gaming?



In case of Motherboard you get what you pay for.You should not skip on motherboard or processor they are the foundation for PC.


----------



## MrinalRoy (Jul 19, 2016)

Minion said:


> Yeah that's a good monitor.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah i know that and can you tell the input lag of this monitor cause i want to compare to the Dell U2515H

- - - Updated - - -

I read the review and dell U2515h seems to have good input lag around 8 ms avg compare to the Benq GW2765HT. No confused between Benq BL2420PT and Dell U2515H


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 19, 2016)

Minion said:


> You are totally wrong about various type of panel.
> Watch this video
> LCD Monitor Panels Types - TN vs IPS vs VA as Fast As Possible - YouTub
> 
> I agree TN panel are fast but they produces worst for Picture Quality.



Thanks for sharing the video.
I had seen that AFAP video long back.
Could you kindly point out the fact where you thought my representation was wrong?
It would be highly appreciated.

Although before you do.
Let me just make myself clear in case I wasnt before.
I said that IPS/VA don't produce "better" colors. Cos there is nothing like better color.
Green is green. "Better green" doesn't exist.
IPS produces more accurate colors i.e better color reproduction. But a true 8bit TN panel almost brings down that difference to negligible(almost).

(Keep in mind Everytime I compare an IPS, I compare it with a true 8bit TN panel as on 2420G, so that they both have the same color spectrum)

But still we all agree that IPS looks more punchy than TN. Why so then?
It's because of its much superior contrast ratio(static) than TN panel.
That makes the equivalent colour ratio of RGB more prominent in IPS than TN.

For Easy understanding.
Take it this way(really lameway of understanding but hope this helps)
An RGB ratio of 2:4:8=10:20:40.
But still the latter will look more vibrant and punchy than the first one, because of better saturation/heigher contrast difference.
This is how an IPS wins over a TN panel.

You can make a TN panel to look like an IPS by using certain ICC profiles.
Like heigher brightness+low gamma settings are the common preferences of many people.
If you have a Benq gaming Monitor. You probably would already know all of this due to their excellent inventory of user settings.

However the above ICC makes the darker areas a little less detailed and overexposing the bright areas.
Benq people are at an advantage.They just trun on their Blackeq mode and reduce the overall screen brightness a little bit.

Doing the above makes a TN as close as vibrant to IPS it can get.

I hope i was clear this time around as how no better colors are displayed, just a better contrast makes the colous more punchy.
As far a color reproduction goes, IPS wins over most TN coz TN's generally(as in 95% of the cases)have 6 bit or simple 8bit panel.

PS- check out the AFAP video you shared. No mention of better colors. Just more accurate colours.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 19, 2016)

I haven't seen a high quality TN, I can't comment, I need to see to believe


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 20, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I haven't seen a high quality TN, I can't comment, I need to see to believe



Hmm..Try and check out the BenQ XL2420G in any show rooms the next time you are on a hunt for a monitor.
It is absolutely phenomenal.
I have used it for about a year or so.
Currently I am using a ROG9q(IPS144 native)swift.
The only time i see slight difference between them is when I place both of them side to side.
Individually its very hard to guess if XL2420G is TN/IPS based on colours.
But you can make out its TN nature from its piss poor vertical angles.
Even for TN its horitontal viewing angles are absolute best.
Even better than the TN Rog.


XL2430T comes close to 2420G in terms of colour performance. But still lags behind.
Although 2430T is a good overall monitor if u dont have money for gysnc.
Price delta is around 15K betwen them.


----------



## Minion (Jul 20, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> I said that IPS/VA don't produce "better" colors. Cos there is nothing like better color.
> 
> (Keep in mind Everytime I compare an IPS, I compare it with a true 8bit TN panel as on 2420G, so that they both have the same color spectrum)
> 
> ...



1)IPS is punchy because they generally cover more sRGB space and you can't tell which monitor is 8 bit which one is 6 bit because manufactures don't mention them or lie about them and even a worst IPS panel can cover upto 72% sRGB colour space and that LG monitor i mentioned it covers 99% or 100% I don't exactly remember. 

2)You are again wrong about contrast ratio VA panels are best for contrast ratio IPS comes 2nd.

3)No one want to tinker around those ICC profiles and those ICC profiles are useless if monitor is not able to produce them.

4)If you think TN panels are good then why most TV manufactures don't use them despite TN is cheaper.Its very simple to compare both just compare you Phone display or laptop display(IPS) with any TN panels you will notice difference immediately.

You may not agree with Me but personally I would not buy an overpriced TN monitors.

IF OP spends 50k on monitors itself then his system has to compromise on performance and remember we can easily replace monitor but not motherboard or CPU.

This is the video which shows TN vs IPS side by side comparison
 TN Panel Viewing Angles &amp; Colour Distortion Linus Tech Tips - YouTub


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 20, 2016)

Minion said:


> 1)IPS is punchy because they generally cover more sRGB space and you can't tell which monitor is 8 bit which one is 6 bit because manufactures don't mention them or lie about them and even a worst IPS panel can cover upto 72% sRGB colour space and that LG monitor i mentioned it covers 99% or 100% I don't exactly remember.
> 
> 2)You are again wrong about contrast ratio VA panels are best for contrast ratio IPS comes 2nd.
> 
> ...



1)Actually it is very easy to find out if a TN is true 8 bit or 6 bit. The white point no. Clearly is an indication. Idk anything about companies lying about the panel bit.But maybe they do.
My XL2420G hit a white point of easily 6470+ with ICC profiles.
(Sry i cant give you the exact no. Coz it was more than a year ago that i did my testing)

2)True.VA panels have better contrast than IPS.For the purpose of this thread I had been conparing a TN with anything that is not a TN.(My purpose was not isolation VA vs IPS specifications)

3)Many people tinker with ICC profiles, most of them I know do. Even I do. And a ture8bit TN panel covers(almost) as close to an IPS panel as a TN can get. Check out BenQ's web forum,its filled with custom ICC and non ICC setting for TN panels.

4)I never said TN is better than IPS.Point out anywhere that I did.
Tv manufacturers never use TN panel and will never use it becuase of its poor viweing angles. TV and High end tablets at meant for multiangle viewing, so an IPS panel would suit the best.
TN would lose both contrast and brightness at high angles.

Also if u happen to get a look at a premium TN panel(2420G as for example) look at it.
The only way you would be able to identify it being a TN is by its poor viewing angles or if you place a decent IPS panel beside it.
High end TN panels only lose(by a huge margin) in viewing angles not so much in vibrance.(They ALMOST have the same sRGB coverage as an IPS.Digital approximations ofcourse not actual sRGB)
Although still thie /\e2000 vales lie between 1-3 for high end TNs

I would like to end this conversation by saying that an IPS is definately better than TN in terms of colour accuracy and viewing angles.Without a doubt.
Hey, IPS arent called premium panels for no resaon!

But personally for me If can't spend enough for a 120+Hz IPS panels. I would take a decent TN panel 144Hz anydays over 60Hz IPS at least for gaming.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 20, 2016)

check this video! 
IPS vs TN Monitor Guide (ASUS PG279Q vs ASUS PG278Q) - YouTub


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 20, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> check this video!
> IPS vs TN Monitor Guide (ASUS PG279Q vs ASUS PG278Q) - YouTub



Exactly.
I don't know how 8Q got such cheap TN panel.
Thats not a ROG quality product.
That's why 2420G is more preferred since it's launch after ROG8Q.
Although putting all the blame on ASUS wont be just.
Coz 8q is a 2K monitor.
The more the pixels you have easier it becomes to spot a difference bt TN and IPS, still not so much straight as compared to the sides.


----------



## MrinalRoy (Jul 21, 2016)

As for the psu I am going with Corsair RMx 750w .....is this a good one? Since seasonic doesnt have any service centre in kolkata


----------



## Minion (Jul 21, 2016)

MrinalRoy said:


> As for the psu I am going with Corsair RMx 750w .....is this a good one? Since seasonic doesnt have any service centre in kolkata



Get CS series


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 21, 2016)

CS? CS is the cheaper one. RMx is really good.
You can buy seasonic directly from Tirupathi in kolkata. overclockerszone.com


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jul 21, 2016)

I have used RMx750..absolutely no problem.
I dont know much about CS/CX.But when I was reaesrching on PSU's for myself, inread on multiple fourms that CS is not a good power supply.
Many people faced dead PSU and unstable PSU power on CS models.
I went for a RMx for the same reason.
Although i personally don't have any experience with CS models.


----------



## MrinalRoy (Jul 21, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> CS? CS is the cheaper one. RMx is really good.
> You can buy seasonic directly from Tirupathi in kolkata. overclockerszone.com



Thanks and Tirupathi is not in kolkata its in chennai

- - - Updated - - -

Also for ram should I go with Gskill? Corsair? Kingston?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 21, 2016)

buy any ram, the color u like


----------

